# Our Turbo 200sx Is No More :(



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i redid some stuff and installed the turbo kit on my brothers car earlier this week. the car was turbo'd for approximately 9.0 hrs before my brother was cut off while crossing an intersection. luckily my brother was wearing his seatbelt and the car has airbags.....he only has a couple of bruises. he's more bummed out about the car being wrecked than anything else. the car was running stronger than ever and now it doesnt run at all 

the car is totaled:
-core supports are tweaked
-cross member is tweaked
-3 engine mounts almost completely sheared off
-suspension is tweaked

it was the other drivers fault, i wonder how much my brother is going to get for this? 

Time to start a new project


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## b14xxser (Dec 26, 2002)

im sorry to hear about the car being totalled...i think it sucks that we put so much blood, sweat, and money into our cars only to be taken away by a wreckless driver! Good luck on the new project mang! At least your brother is okay.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

hahahah my ecu is a learning computer lol. ya i dont know what javier is talking about, we did that with a sledge hammer this morning. what a faker. naw really though, java busted his ass to get that car boosted agian, only to have some tard cut off his bro. oh well, i got dibs on the fuel pump, so back off!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

if the turbo kit is still complete or partial complete ill buy it for like 2000


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

*crys*. man.. that so gay!.. im srry


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

damn... im sorry to hear about that

atleast no one was seriously hurt..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dude Javier, that sucks! Give me the name or license # of the driver that cut him off and I'll drive out to AZ to break his legs!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

suck!

turbo looks to be ok at least..........good luck man, keep up the good work, that downpipe looks great....(minus the dent of course)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear and see that . I'm glad your brother was smart , and wore his seat-belt .  Well , if you want a new challenge  , buy a 5-speed 2000-2001 B15 Sentra SE w/pp ( SR20DE  ) and turbo it .  Good luck to you and your brother in whatever project you decide to start on next .


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanx for all the replies everyone. 

my brother is probably going to part out the car, here's what it has on it:

-KYB AGX's with eibach sportlines
-Fidanza Lightened Flywheel (used for 8 months)
-JWT heavy duty pressure plate (used for 8 months)
-370cc injectors
-255LPH in tank 300zxTT fuel pump...sold to ffgeon
-JWT reprogrammed ECU
-turbo kit....tcn311 IM me about it
-more stuff i dont remember 

if anyones interested, ill take more pics and post in the classifieds section.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i need the evaporator off of it...... get at me and let me know how much.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn that sucks. I am glad he's alright cause it could have been worse. I am more then happy to help take some of those parts off your hands to help fund a new project. 

How much you want for the ECU and the lightened flywheel??


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> *thanx for all the replies everyone.
> 
> my brother is probably going to part out the car, here's what it has on it:
> 
> ...



is all this off an sr20 or a ga16? 
if its a ga16 how much for the ecu?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

im interested in the KYB AGX's and the sportlines... pm me what you would like for them


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

fly/plate.. how much you want?.. and ecu too.. and injectors?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

How much for the fuel pump? The one I got doesn't work very well??


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

OH MAN! This really sucks! I feel horrible! Jeez... I remember when I first saw the thread on your finished turbo kit, I was so impressed. I will miss seeing updates on the progress of your turbo project. The car had an influence on a 'lil 1.6 200sx of the same color here in Florida. Thanks in part to you there will be another turboed silver 200sx! I hope my car will bring back good memories. I hope you stick around here and keep us updated on all your projects. I know I'll be bugging you with all kinds of questions this summer as I piece together my turbo kit. I wish you luck with your future projects, and I know they will be top notch. After I get my paycheck this week I'll see if you still have some parts I can adopt! Just remember all your hard work gave me and many others the turbo bug!


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Thank God no one got hurt! Man that's busted!!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sorry to see that happen. its a shame, but i bet it was fun while it lasted. 

cars are replaceable, people are not.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

we just finished pulling everything off the car. my brother has been asked by a couple of people about the $ of all the parts.....once he decides i will post in the classifieds section just to be fair.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

will you sell me the evaporator? Its part of the fuel system... its dosnt have anything to do with the turbo kit.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

thats a damn shame... sorry to hear abou it.
-dave


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

true...a dam shame
-javiers bro, mario


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so what are you gonna move onto now mario? another GA? come on man, go for it, no one else would.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

im thinking of integra ls/vtec with the full-race turbo setup, 200sx ser with the straight t4 ,or vw bus fully bagged


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

turbotommy, are you reviving the GA? i thought i saw you post on another thread joking around about racing mike youngs car..whats the deal on that?


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

hahaha...im not reviving THAT ga but another one my friend might sell me. its got 159,000 miles on it and that gives me an excuse on what to spend all my insurance money on. plus i have all the performance parts for it from turbo kit, suspension and rims to a shift nob, painted drum brakes and graphics!!! hahaha...i made this joke up about ricers -VisualHorsePower-
i wanted to race myoungs car cause we could compare very closely at first..
plans for new ga16det
-jwt cams
-bigger/better maf
-full internals
+rods (if possible)
+pistons (if possible)
+bp & b (if possible)
-wicked lsd
*ill just have to use some of my savings


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

ouch, just, ouch.

Seth


----------



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

The sad part is the safety equipment does almost as much damage as the accident itself... Those airbags arekiller on windshileds and dashes... good to hear hes ok.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

man that sucks i hope u guys get back-up and running soon


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn man..........i would have like, taken whats left of the grill (sorry), n clubbed the guy with it. er maybe the IC piping would make a better bat. anyway, totally sorry to see that, conidering it looks like you put a helluva lota work into it. hopefully insurance will cover most of it, dunno about those mods though.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya...insurance didnt cover any of the "mods"  only thing that was left unuseable was the fmic though.


----------

